# Wanting mini lop or mini lionhead



## keithb (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi all wanting to get a pet for my son other than the lizards we have and looking at some rabbits.
I would prefer to buy from a local breeder so if anyone on here or knows of someone that could pass me on the details it would be much appreciated.

Cheers: victory:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

How old is your son? Mini Lops can be a bit scatty so not ideal for a younger child (think Lion Lops are similar too). I would recommend a Dwarf Lop as these are a bit more laid back & can be handled by children more easily. Don't get me wrong i love Mini's (i used to breed them & still have a 5 year old buck i bred) but they aren't ideal for younger kids due to their scattiness :2thumb:. Check out the BRC website which has a breeders section for any breeders in your area. The BRC - Welcome to the Official website of The British Rabbit Council


----------



## keithb (Jan 29, 2009)

Cheers for the advice, my son is only 2 but is well behaved and is calm around animals (i have 3 lizards all ready)
But may have to change the breed I look for :bash:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

keithb said:


> Cheers for the advice, my son is only 2 but is well behaved and is calm around animals (i have 3 lizards all ready)
> But may have to change the breed I look for :bash:


 A Mini will definately be too scatty for a 2 year old, they are nosey little rabbits so just won't sit still :devil:. Dwarf Lops are docile as are German Lops & French Lops (although last 2 are big breeds).


----------



## barbara herald (Jun 19, 2011)

i keep giant french lops and lion heads and i have french lop x lion head babies at the min my little girl who is 2 is always playing wid them never had any problems


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

the male must have used ladders for that cross, lol.

mini`s are the original duracell bunny, something middle sized like the german would probly be better, steadier and calmer, only get to around 8 or 9 lb, about the same size as a petshop lop, but chunkier


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> the male must have used ladders for that cross, lol.
> 
> mini`s are the original duracell bunny, something middle sized like the german would probly be better, steadier and calmer, only get to around 8 or 9 lb, about the same size as a petshop lop, but chunkier


That's really odd, my mini lop is so inactive, to a stupid degree. I have had to put him in out of the rain because he can't be bothered and in the house he only moves quickly to get to his favourite sitting place, and he can then sit there for hours!


----------



## keithb (Jan 29, 2009)

Does anyone know of breeders in tyne and wear, I checked the link above but nothing local to me:whip:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Rex rabbits are lovely if you decide you don't want a mini lop or lion. Jazzywoo is a rabbit breeder not too far from you. Darlington I think.


----------



## Hammyhogbun (May 19, 2011)

I am a rabbit breeder, I have never had a problem with scatty mini and lion lops they are very calm. but german lops are the best lops for children its the ones my daughter gets on best with. I wouldnt say rex is good for children, they are very scratchy and wriggly 

If you want me to give you some names of breeders near you pm me and i can help.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i agree rex are a bad choice for a child, wriggly and supersharp claws


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Hammyhogbun said:


> I am a rabbit breeder, I have never had a problem with scatty mini and lion lops they are very calm. but german lops are the best lops for children its the ones my daughter gets on best with. I wouldnt say rex is good for children, they are very scratchy and wriggly
> 
> If you want me to give you some names of breeders near you pm me and i can help.



I was a breeder for many many years & have kept & bred quite a few breeds in that time. Mini Lops are active little things that really don't sit still (i have a 5 year old who thinks he's still a baby as he just runs about like mad). Dwarf Lops are much more docile & make wonderful pets for children as they sit still longer :2thumb:. There are also Dutch, i sold loads to families with young children :2thumb:.


----------



## becki_moorcroft (Jul 13, 2009)

hiya i'm near middlesbrough and keep and exhibit a range of breeds, i'd be happy to let you come through and meet some of the breeds to see which personalities fit you (i have sables, smokes, argentes, dwarf lops, mini lops, netherlands, polish, english) so quite a range (although i dont breed them all) i would agree and say a dwarf lop is probably the best choice or a sable/smoke/chin (normal fur rabbit) as these have lovely laid back personalities, avoid anything small as they are much more hyper
x becky


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

becki_moorcroft said:


> hiya i'm near middlesbrough and keep and exhibit a range of breeds, i'd be happy to let you come through and meet some of the breeds to see which personalities fit you (i have sables, smokes, argentes, dwarf lops, mini lops, netherlands, polish, english) so quite a range (although i dont breed them all) i would agree and say a dwarf lop is probably the best choice or a sable/smoke/chin (normal fur rabbit) as these have lovely laid back personalities, avoid anything small as they are much more hyper
> x becky



Becky, would of said Silver Foxes too as these are as daft as brushes :2thumb:. But yes i would say a Sable or Smoke would be ideal, similar to the Foxes in size & temperament :no1:.


----------



## becki_moorcroft (Jul 13, 2009)

yeah, pretty much all those normal chin based breeds are fab, theyre basically the same anyway just different colours (runs and hides) its amazing how many people come here to look at mini lops and end up going on my list for a smoke pearl lol


----------



## keithb (Jan 29, 2009)

Cheers becky will have to take you up on the offer and ome down once we get some time from work.

Thanks:2thumb:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

becki_moorcroft said:


> yeah, pretty much all those normal chin based breeds are fab, theyre basically the same anyway just different colours (runs and hides) its amazing how many people come here to look at mini lops and end up going on my list for a smoke pearl lol



Yes you are right, if you look at the type on smokes, foxes, sables etc... they are all very similar just different colours :2thumb:. I can well believe people going home with a smoke, they were one of my favourite fur breeds (after foxes). Never got to keep them though :whistling2:. Although my stud partner had some.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

a fox is a fab choice, big and squishy with amazing fur :flrt:


----------



## rubberbiscuit (Jan 5, 2009)

Would you not consider a pair of rescue rabbits?? That way you could match their personalities abit more to what you want and help out some buns in need!: victory:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> a fox is a fab choice, big and squishy with amazing fur :flrt:


 How can you not resist this........


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

rubberbiscuit said:


> Would you not consider a pair of rescue rabbits?? That way you could match their personalities abit more to what you want and help out some buns in need!: victory:



The thing with most rescues is that they are in the rescue for a reason (usually because they haven't been handled so scratch & bite when picked up :gasp. Bare in mind that the rabbit will be around a 2 year old so will need to be extremely tame & easily handled. By going to a breeder you can pick an 8-10 week old kit out that would of been handled by the breeder so will be used to it :2thumb:.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

corny girl said:


> How can you not resist this........
> 
> image


black ones are nicer :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

corny girl said:


> The thing with most rescues is that they are in the rescue for a reason (usually because they haven't been handled so scratch & bite when picked up :gasp. Bare in mind that the rabbit will be around a 2 year old so will need to be extremely tame & easily handled. By going to a breeder you can pick an 8-10 week old kit out that would of been handled by the breeder so will be used to it :2thumb:.


 
Not all rescue buns are in rescue because of behavioural problems they also get strays and babies due to the adults being wrongly sexed.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> black ones are nicer :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Yeah but when you get a really good Choc like that one in the pic it is something else :Na_Na_Na_Na:. That Doe did a lot of winning for us :2thumb:.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

the fur on the blacks seems longer? or is it an optical illusion?
and they`re very shiny :flrt:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> the fur on the blacks seems longer? or is it an optical illusion?
> and they`re very shiny :flrt:


 Blacks seem to have a better texture over the coloureds which is why they tend to win more (that Doe had beaten so good Blacks from top breeders at shows). The coat length is the same on all foxes just the texture can be different depending on the colour (this gives the impression of a better coat, it's not till you "feel" the coat you can see this).


----------



## Hammyhogbun (May 19, 2011)

OOOO i love foxes they are so lovely, never seen a choc at shows maybe i wasnt looking though lol 
that reminds me i need to mate up my doe soon.


----------

